# NHS Drug Tariff approval for FreeStyle Libre System



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2017)

*The FreeStyle Libre System will be available on the NHS from November 1 subject to local health economy approval.*

The “game-changing technology” allows people with diabetes to track their blood sugar levels without having to prick their fingers.

Manufacturer Abbott announced today that it has secured reimbursement listing for the flash glucose monitoring system on the NHS Drug Tariff after getting the green light from the NHS Business Services Authority.

It will be available for reimbursement via the NHS across England and Wales, NHS Scotland and Health and Social Care in Northern Ireland for people with type 1 and 2 diabetes who are intensively-using insulin.

http://diabetestimes.co.uk/nhs-drug-tariff-approval-freestyle-libre-system/


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 13, 2017)

I'll carry on paying for it because I can easily afford it. And I can't be doing with just a months supply which is what I guess will happen.

That said, this can only a good thing, and will certainly help those who want to be helped.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 13, 2017)

Can the GP do a prescription for it, does anyone know? Or does it have to be consultant?


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 13, 2017)

No idea whether Gp will prescribe it but definitely intend to try come November.
My sensors take up a good 10% of income so I shall be happy to have these available in prescription.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 13, 2017)

I'll ask my consultant at my annual review, which has been in January since I moved cities nearly 4 years ago.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 14, 2017)

Whilst this is great news you just know there are going to be issues with this.  How long before the postcode lottery in who gets them kicks in and how long before we start seeing them on ebay?


----------



## Ljc (Sep 14, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> Whilst this is great news you just know there are going to be issues with this.  How long before the postcode lottery in who gets them kicks in and how long before we start seeing them on ebay?


Um they are
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-Libre-F...264339?hash=item3621522053:g:xgQAAOSw~epZgW2J
£400.60


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 14, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Um they are
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-Libre-F...264339?hash=item3621522053:g:xgQAAOSw~epZgW2J



I meant people getting them on the NHS and then flogging them on ebay.

I'm not sure why anyone would buy them from that seller at £78 a sensor!


----------



## Ljc (Sep 14, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> I meant people getting them on the NHS and then flogging them on ebay.


Oops sorry , I misunderstood.


> I'm not sure why anyone would buy them from that seller at £78 a sensor!


Me neither. Mind you I wouldn't buy this sort of thing off thing off anything other than official sites myself.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Sep 17, 2017)

Given the issues Abbott have with their stock rotation, it could be interesting if  lots more people get them.....


----------

